# FLW Kingfish Series Schedule



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Competition will kick off May 17 in Sarasota, Fla., followed by tournaments June 28 in Ft. Pierce, Fla..; July 26 in Beaufort, S.C.; Aug. 16 in Venice, La.; Sept. 13 in Orange Beach, Ala.; and Oct. 18 in Wrightsville Beach, N.C. The Ft. Pierce and Beaufort events will be stand alone FLW Kingfish Series tournaments. The other four tournaments, and the FLW Kingfish Series Championship, will be held in conjunction with FLW Kingfish Tour events held at the same venues. 

?In 2008, FLW Kingfish Series anglers in four of the qualifiers will share the same national spotlight as competitors in the FLW Kingfish Tour,? said FLW Outdoors President and CEO Charlie Evans. ?We will have two separate and distinct tournaments running simultaneously with separate fields and separate payouts. Teams in both events, however, will enjoy increased media exposure by virtue of having two high-profile tournaments held at the same time.?

Fields for 2008 will be capped at 50 boats per tournament, and entry fees remain unchanged at $500 per team for each event. Entries may be made online at FLWOutdoors.com or by calling (270) 252-1000. Entry dates will be released soon.


----------

